# 1975 14' Mitchell Restoration



## Stormchaser (Feb 10, 2013)

So, what I'm considering doing is this. 

LEAVE the bench...I'm going over the top with a deck anyway. The bench could provide much needed storage UNDER the rear deck. I didn't post a pic of it, but I squared off that hole I cut in the front of the bench. There's ZERO foam in it. I could add some foam, as well as leave a void for storage. Of course, I don't want that square down to the floor, because then water can get in. Thinking about glassing in a 2" or so lip where it meets the floor. Then I could put a hatch that pulls open from top to bottom, and have my storage inside. 

Thoughts? Understand I've NEVER done this sort of thing, but I'm capable of building pretty much anything out of wood, so I'm not totally clueless. Just need some ideas/help on the glassing.


----------



## kooker (Feb 22, 2010)

Going to pick up a Mitchell tomorrow and then we're gonna have a build off. Good luck, I'll be on top of this thread


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

You would be happy with some storage under the deck and your idea is great.

However, you should add some flotation foam as well.

To make a glass piece to patch in is simple. 

Get your supplies and a piece of tempered glass, formica countertop, etc and wax it. Cut glass bigger than the hole and lay up several layers on it to about an 1/8" thick. Cut to size and tab in with glass strips.


----------



## Stormchaser (Feb 10, 2013)

> Going to pick up a Mitchell tomorrow and then we're gonna have a build off.  Good luck, I'll be on top of this thread


NICE! You decided not to fool with that floor, huh? I don't blame you. Good luck!


----------



## Stormchaser (Feb 10, 2013)

> You would be happy with some storage under the deck and your idea is great.
> 
> However, you should add some flotation foam as well.
> 
> ...


I've got access to formica countertop, that's a great idea. I was just gonna use a strip of plywood I had left over after cutting out the deck. 

And as far as foam, I agree. Was planning on putting foam on both sides of that half of the bench, and leaving the middle open for storage.


----------



## Stormchaser (Feb 10, 2013)

Didn't get much done this weekend. Actually, the weekdays offer more opportunity for me when I'm not deployed, which I am currently NOT deployed.  (no, I'm not military (anymore)

Kids had ballgames yesterday, plus we boiled crawfish with my family. Church today, then just chilling. 

But got a LITTLE bit done. Cut out a piece of 1/8" ply and coated it with epoxy, all six sides. After it cured, mixed up some peanut butter and applied it to the bottom of the hole I cut in the face of the rear bench.





Hopefully this week I'll be able to complete at least this part and the front deck. I already have the front deck cut out and have part of the frame built for it. Still kicking around ideas but am close to a decision on how I wanna install it. 

More to come...


----------



## Stormchaser (Feb 10, 2013)

OK, front deck is installed, but I'm not technically "done" with it. I got it glassed to the gunnels as well as two supports glassed to the top of the front bench (which is now covered by the deck). I used peanut butter for the filets and epoxied the entire deck. I am adding another coat tomorrow, and a special touch in the center of the deck. 

I want to paint it, and with the epoxy, I'm not CERTAIN which, if any, primer I should use. 

The boat is currently "Sundown Buff", an Interlux poly paint color. (exterior) The interior is white, and that's gotta go. Way too bright, and any little traffic makes it look filthy. I'm going with "Bristol Beige" for the interior, non skid on the deck. Eventually, they'll be a back deck, poling platform, etc...but I gotta get this front deck DONE. I've missed some really good weather and tide days this week, and some fish need to feel some steel next week!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Great job.

If you are using epoxy paint you don't need a primer.

Put a door on the end of your deck...what a great storage space for life jackets and other treasures.


----------



## Stormchaser (Feb 10, 2013)

Yeah, it did create plenty great storage, thanks!


----------



## Stormchaser (Feb 10, 2013)

Sorry so long between posts. After completing the front deck project, I went fishing one time, then the next day, surprisingly got deployed to Cleveland Ohio. Once a month, I am given 4 days off to go home. Came home Thursday night, was off Fri-Mon, flying back today. Went fishing Friday, not a great trip, saw some impressive gators, that's about it. No tide, but you gotta go when you can.

Sunday, I pulled the 15 hp Johnson off and slapped on my old 25, as I was not impressed with the 15 when I was with myself and another grown man. Max I was getting was 19, down from 24 solo. Anyway, was able to take the boat out with both of my boys for a VERY short run Monday morning. Without having the opportunity to tinker with the setup or trim, we were able to hit 27 with me and both my boys on board. (Combined weight of said boys = 145 lbs) I was very impressed with the way the boat responded to the extra 10 horses, but I definitely need to play with the set up. It porpoised pretty bad on a couple solo runs, and would run really smooth with my 11 year old driving and me sitting up front. I have a couple pegs left to tuck the motor under, and when I have more time, I'll get it set up right. Pretty sure 30 is very doable with this motor.

Of course I'm still going to mess with some small projects, such as a rear deck. Probably should do that first, THEN play with the set up. 

Anyway, hopefully I won't be in Cleveland all summer, and can get back to work on the boat.


----------



## Stormchaser (Feb 10, 2013)

Just an update...

Unfortunately, I have wound up being in Cleveland ALL summer. Oh well, it's a good job I have and I guess part of the deal is I can't pick and choose my deployments. 

Anywho, was SUPPOSED to be released last Wednesday, but got extended a month. In return for my trouble, they gave me this weekend off...actually 5 days off, starting Saturday. I'll be home thru Wednesday, travel back Thursday. I plan on fishing with each of my boys, one at a time. I'll go Tuesday with the older one, Wednesday with the younger one, then head back to Cleveland for hopefully only another few weeks at most. 

I'll probably drag the boat out tomorrow and run it with the 25, making sure to get the motor set up good trim wise. But no time for any more mods with such a short window home. The boys start school Thursday when I head back to Cleveland, and fishing with them before school starts takes precedence. 

Looking forward to some good time off to complete the project.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Deployed to Cleveland...almost as bad as being deployed to Detroit!

Enjoy every minute with your family and do not let the boat project get in the way. It will be there when you get back home.


----------



## Stormchaser (Feb 10, 2013)

> Deployed to Cleveland...almost as bad as being deployed to Detroit!
> 
> Enjoy every minute with your family and do not let the boat project get in the way.  It will be there when you get back home.


Haha, I was deployed to Ann Arbor with claims in Detroit from November-February. I assure you, that was FAR worse than the Cleveland area from May-present lol. I haven't seen 80 degrees since May until I got home Friday night. Awesome weather, and to be honest, I am not in "Cleveland", per se. I actually think it's a pretty nice place where I'm located near Brecksville. I have a double drop tine resident 12 point that I watch twice daily from my hotel window, and he recently brought a friend 10 pt that rivals anything I've ever seen as far as headgear on a deer goes. Heading back with my DSLR camera Thursday, but yeah...between now and then...I'm gonna enjoy the boat and the boys as is. Modifications can wait until I get back.


----------



## Stormchaser (Feb 10, 2013)

Finally got released from Cleveland area. I'll be fishing some this coming week, but also ready to get back to work on the boat.


----------



## Stormchaser (Feb 10, 2013)

> Deployed to Cleveland...almost as bad as being deployed to Detroit!


Just reading thru this and wanted to tell YOU...

I was only home a couple weeks and got deployed to......

DETROIT!! 

LOL

Saturday, I was relocated to Grand Rapids, which is a MUCH better location. However, I awoke Sunday morning to snow, and it literally hasn't stopped since. Oh well, just killing time waiting for some roofs to clear so I can do inspections and get back to work on the boat.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

My mom was down here for a couple weeks and dad said they have over 2 feet of snow.

Snow is great - you can do things you never will experience here. 
Go skiing - rent a snowmobile - ride a plastic food tray down a sidewalk as the snow banks are built in bumpers - go ice fishing

Look up Tip Up Town in Houghton Lake

Take a drive to St Joseph and see the ice encrusted lighthouses and the icebergs

Go Steelheading


----------

